# Bluefish with Gin & Onions



## RoryGoggin

OK - first let me credit the magazine from which I'm cribbing this - The August 2005 issue of SAVEUR magazine, page 71.

Secondly, I've not tried this recipe - you guys actually have me afraid to try eating bluefish. I've only used it for flounder bait.

That said. 1 bunch scallions
1 1.5 to 2 lb skin-on bluefish fillet
1 to 2 limes, halved
1 tsp finely chopped peeled yellow onion.
8 tbsp butter, melted
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup gin.

1. Lay scallions in the bottom of a medium roasting pan or a large baking dish in a single layer. Put fish, skin side down, on top of scallions an squeeze juice from half the lime(s) over fish. Sprinkle onions over fish & pour 6 tbsp. of the butter all over fish, season to taste with salt & pepper. Cover with plastic wrap and set aside at room temperature to let fish marinate for about 30 minutes.

2 Preheat broiler. Uncover fish, transfer to broiler and broil until top just begins to brown, about 15 minutes. Meanwhile squeeze juice from remaining limes into a small saucepan. Add remaining butter and gin and bring to a boil over high heat.

3 Remove fish from broiler and pour gin mixture over fish. Return pan with fish to broiler and continue to broil fish until it is browned on top, flesh is firm to the touch, and fish is just cooked through, about 5 minutes more. Serve bluefish hot, warm or at room temperature, with the scallions on the side.

Serves 6 - 8

This recipe SOUNDS great - if you try it, please PM me and let me know (as well as post here) - I'm thinking I may just have to try this with my next bluefish myself, in spite of the dire warnings about the "gaminess" of this species. And if this recipe works out - I may just have to renew my subscription to SAVEUR magazine.


----------



## BubbaBlue

RoryGoggin said:


> - you guys actually have me afraid to try eating bluefish. I've only used it for flounder bait.


Oh man, try a snapper smoked... or a fillet blackened. Not bad. The big boys are strong.

Thanks for the recipe. 
.


----------



## fshnful

*its all about the size*

The bigger they are the gamer they are. This for the most part. When fishing I will keep any blues not wanted are good eating as long as they are frozen too long.


----------



## RoryGoggin

fshnful said:


> The bigger they are the gamer they are. This for the most part. When fishing I will keep any blues not wanted are good eating as long as they are frozen too long.


I take it you mean "are NOT frozen too long" - how long is too long?


----------



## AL_N_VB

*How bout.......*

86 the blue and onions.an jus drink tha gin.with a lil tonic.?


----------



## Cdog

Nserch4Drum said:


> 86 the blue and onions.an jus drink tha gin.with a lil tonic.?


[email protected] beat me too it.....


----------



## the rhondel

...nope,gin and juice!!!...the R


----------



## RoryGoggin

Nserch4Drum said:


> 86 the blue and onions.an jus drink tha gin.with a lil tonic.?


With lime!


----------



## sprtsracer

Hey, I'm with you guys! Read a carp recipe once that involved a hickory plank and baking the carp in the oven on the plank. When it was done, you threw away the carp and ate the plank. I'm sure you ol' timers heard that one, and I'm sure it would work for blues also


----------



## Otter

*I'm always wondering*

I see all kinds of pics of people keeping tons and tons of blues. What the crap is everyone doing w/ all of them? I like to salt some up and freeze for em for bait, and maybe eat one or two while they're fresh. But they turn to crap when you freeze em, so I'm thinking theres alot of bluefish getting tossed out there. Just my .02


----------



## sprtsracer

I agree Otter. I keep only what I want for bait and let the rest loose, unless a friend eats them, figuring they'll head North, get bigger, and let the guys up there have some fun.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Small whole snappers + standard brine with a few lemons throwed in + 3 hours in a smoker = awesome!

Yeah the big ones suk big time... and they don't freeze well at all, but the smaller ones are good fresh. An oily fish like a blue or Florida mullet (jumping?) was made for a smoker.

Also, considering this is a recipe board, another suggestion... try fillets blackened with some good cajun seasoning. Also real good.

I toss the bigger ones back... or brine and freeze for bait. Way too strong for me.

My $.02.
.


----------



## Rockstar

smoked bluefish in sushi rolls is the only way i've actually enjoyed eating bluefish. that is some gooood stuff. think i ate atleast 3 whole wraps that night.


----------



## BubbaBlue

Kinda bugs me that so many folks on here have such a bad opinion on eatin' blue. Believe me, smoked fresh blue is *good*. 

Yeah, rigging up and babysitting a smoker is a pain in the butt (it's worth it IMHO) but there is another way. A dual burner gas grill. It's not as good as a real smoker but if you have one, it'll give you an idea how a blue can taste. I do it sometimes when I only have a few to smoke.

Prep:
I only smoke small to medium snapper blue. You'll be dissapointed with fillets of larger ones. Prep is nothing special, scale, cut heads off, gut and rinse. I use a basic brine of 1/2 cup non-iodized salt, 1/2 cup sugar (sometimes less if I want the salty to come through) to 1 qt water. I usually throw in some sort of spice like Cajun, or lots of pepper, or lots of some herb like rosemary. Or, you can throw in the juice from two lemons and a couple tbsp of lemon pepper. That's good too. I usually don't soak them overnight like you do meat. 3-6 hours is enough for small fish. Rinse, pat dry. Pick a side of the grill you're gonna leave off. Put some no-stick foil on it and poke a bunch of holes in the foil. Put on the brined blue. Turn the other side on low, as low as possible. ~200deg. If you have a smoker box add some hickory or mesquite chips that you've soaked in water for a little while... or wrap some up in some heavy foil with some small holes poked in the top of it. Put it on the hot side. Keep a small to moderate amount of smoke going. Smoke for 2-3 hours, or more if you like them dried out. I don't. If you've done it right, the skin will turn a light brown, become like paper and pull away from the meat. The meat will still be moist and very flavorful.

Next time you have some extra blue, give it a try and your opinion may change.

cheers...
.


----------



## Otter

*don't get me wrong*

I really like the taste of blue. I've just seen alot of pics of people with like 30 laying out on the dock.

I would love to smoke the blues that I've got but I've got no smoker and no place to put one. I do have a small balcony on my apt., maybe I can find a small one....


----------



## Rockstar

anyone ever tried blackening bluefish? might give that a try one time. could call it black n' blue.


----------



## BubbaBlue

See post #2 in this thread.  

Yeah, they're good blackened. That's the way I usually make them if I don't smoke them. As before, smaller fish are better than large.

I usually coat the fillets heavily with Cajun seasoning and canned bread crumbs and blacken in a dab of butter or margarine.

I do it outside on the side burner of my grill. Blackened blue will really stink up your house. 

Made a long post on this last year.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13358
.

In it I mention a technique I learned to let the heat help you remove the skin and dark meat. I still do that way, when I think about it.
.


----------



## Axon

Just bleed em as soon as you catch em and when you clean em cut out the blood line.


----------

